# Tamron's new 70-200mm f/2.8 w VC & ultrasonic AF - & 90mm 2.8 VC macro



## Aglet (Sep 14, 2012)

The new stabilized Tamron is something I'll be watching out for in the test venues, I'm hoping it will perform well enough for MY needs, and at a low enough price that I can sell my fabulous Canon v2 L lens and dump the 5D2 it sits on and use the cash for something else.

www.tamron.com/en/news/2012/0913_01.html

I like the IQ of the older non-stabilized Tamron but it's kinda poor in the AF department, certainly no threat to Canon or Nikon's lenses of similar spec. MF is not the easiest with the short throw but easier than with the sticky-feeling Nikon focus ring. Canon's lens, just works like it should and is wicked sharp.


the 90mm f/2.8 macro, also stabilized

www.tamron.com/en/news/2012/0913_02.html

I don't need stabilized macros. I have a big heavy tripod instead.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 14, 2012)

Aglet said:


> The new stabilized Tamron is something I'll be watching out for in the test venues, I'm hoping it will perform well enough for MY needs, and at a low enough price that I can sell my fabulous Canon v2 L lens and dump the 5D2 it sits on and use the cash for something else.
> 
> www.tamron.com/en/news/2012/0913_01.html
> 
> ...



Don't think I'll be looking at the 70-200 the canon 2.8 mark ii is just too good for it to come anywhere close but the 90mm macro seems interesting. If they could price it somewhere around $500-$600 then I'd be interested. I'm just about confident that they'll try to price it closer to the Canon 100L IS though which is funny to me that they seem to price their macros so close to Canon's which at that point it doesn't make any sense to go away from something you know will work to something you're taking more risk on.


----------



## aznable (Sep 16, 2012)

Aglet said:


> I like the IQ of the older non-stabilized Tamron but it's kinda poor in the AF department, certainly no threat to Canon or Nikon's lenses of similar spec. MF is not the easiest with the short throw but easier than with the sticky-feeling Nikon focus ring. Canon's lens, just works like it should and is wicked sharp.
> 
> I don't need stabilized macros. I have a big heavy tripod instead.



1-Sigma improved a lot their 70-200 adding stabilization, but the introduction price was quite high...tamron ha to add ultrasonic motor and improve the construction, so u can expect a low price; 1200$ at least after a while and the quality wont be like the 70-200 II

2-Maybe the stabilization wont be effective in macro, but you can use it as a medium tele, so the stabilization will be useful


----------



## Aglet (Sep 16, 2012)

aznable said:


> 1-Sigma improved a lot their 70-200 adding stabilization, but the introduction price was quite high...tamron ha to add ultrasonic motor and improve the construction, so u can expect a low price; 1200$ at least after a while and the quality wont be like the 70-200 II
> 
> 2-Maybe the stabilization wont be effective in macro, but you can use it as a medium tele, so the stabilization will be useful



I DO look fwd to a thorough testing of the new stabilized Tamron.
as it is, the Canon v2 is peerless, and the main reason I haven't sold my 5D2 body. That lens totally kicks on FF.

yup, non-macro use is about what that stabilization's good for. tho I find that's not often a FL I make much use of outside of studio-type shots.

I actually just ordered the Sigma 70mm macro in F-mount. An older lens but reviews of it show it to be extremely sharp so I want to see how it performs on my D800e for a variety of subjects.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 23, 2012)

brianleighty said:


> the 90mm macro seems interesting. If they could price it somewhere around $500-$600 then I'd be interested. I'm just about confident that they'll try to price it closer to the Canon 100L IS though which is funny to me that they seem to price their macros so close to Canon's which at that point it doesn't make any sense to go away from something you know will work to something you're taking more risk on.



Not really, it looks like the macro will be (much) more expensive which is rather disappointing. These are prices from two dutch webshops:

Tamron 90mm F2.8 AF Di VC USD Macro:
999 Euro (this must be the recommended retail price as it is not yet available).

Canon EF 100mm F/2.8 L USM iS:
717 Euro after cashback (cashback is 70 Euro)


----------

